# Baking and pastry training in Italy



## carakarena (Jul 9, 2006)

Hello all --

I am about to graduate with my BA in Italian, and I am investigating the possibility of eventually opening my own Italian bakery. I bake at home whenever I can and have become quite good at it, and now I would like to have professional training in Italian breads and pastries.

Do you know of any reputable programs in Italy? I speak the language, so that's not a problem! Or failing that, are there good programs in the US that train specifically in Italian baking?

I am a total novice to the professional world of baking, so any advice/warnings/suggestions are welcome!

Thank you!
Chiara


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

Chef Maglierie ( forgot his spelling ) teaches Italian Baking at the NEW YORK RESTAURANT SCHOOL in Manhattan. ( the school could be calleds something else...it used to be Peter Kumps Cooking school )


----------



## carakarena (Jul 9, 2006)

Thank you RC -- I came across that program, but it is amazingly expensive. It doesn't seem right to try to start a business already $40,000 in debt, you know what I mean? I think I'm going to go the apprentice route instead.


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

I did my certification program on weekends and it was less than 3g's . It wasn't the full blown program but it taught me the basics


----------



## carakarena (Jul 9, 2006)

Ah, interesting! I will go look at that site again. Thank you!


----------



## khurram (Feb 21, 2009)

Dear friend:

It's been while since you posted your question here.

If you have find the Italian baking school then very good other wise you might like to check-out this school: http://www.italcook.it/webpage.aspx?p=20004

I wish you good luck in your passion of cooking and having your own bakery business

All the best


----------

